# Lake Livingston strippers



## Armybeeb (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anybody been catching any. And what's the best way to catch them. I'll be at the lake all weekend and I have some family members that are coming from out of state, and they what to catch some


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, great family! There are very few members of my family I would be comfortable getting strippers with.  :biggrin:


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Army,
I'm not sure how to catch 'strippers'. I'm sure one could catch their limit with a lot of money hanging out of their pockets and exclaiming that you're going to "make it rain". 

Stripers on the other hand...Lots of reports about catching undersized hybrids in and amongst the white bass. Also, have been hearing reports that people have been catching some keepers throwing baits under working birds. Big 3/4oz rattle traps and 4inch Rum Runners (sassy shads) have been the ticket. 

I'm sure you'll get some people to chime in that get to spend a lot more time on the water than I do.
Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## Armybeeb (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow sorry about the strippers post. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love strippers!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I love strippers!!


I do too but not ones from Livingston.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I do too but not ones from Livingston.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I do too but not ones from Livingston.


Speaking of which, I had one of the young, pretty hot cashiers at Brookshire Grocery in Onalaska come on to me last time I was there. So, I know there is at least one there worth looking at.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I do too but not ones from Livingston.


 Touche...


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm inclined to continue the stripper joke trend, but I think this is what you are seeking. Straight from the pro himself:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=487776


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 14, 2013)

Too funny? LMBO

coreyltexas


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Roosters Tackle said:


> Army,
> I'm not sure how to catch 'strippers'. I'm sure one could catch their limit with a lot of money hanging out of their pockets and exclaiming that you're going to "make it rain".


I hear they love the color green or gold.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's chartuse, and gold. They are real fast. if you leave your tackle box open they will take advantage of your lures!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My son and I caught a ton of undersized ones on Saturday, all were caught in about 14 feet of water on white slabs.Hope this helps.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Try pasting a Gold American Express card to your forehead. That ought to attract some strippers


----------



## Armybeeb (Apr 4, 2013)

I never going to live this down


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Armybeeb said:


> I never going to live this down


Yeah, ,,,,you will. It may take a little while...but you will. You just have to remember who goosed you about strippers and be ready to strike(fast and hard) when they pull one . LOL....Glad to see you bein' a good sport about it...


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

He isn't the 1st to do that that same typo and most likely will not be the last.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I ain't seen no strippers round here, Hooker's on the Lake employin them now?? LOL


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

the best place to fish for strippers on LL is Pine Island. I am still working on the right technique. Its seems bud light is a favorite...but have had some luck on miller light and occasionally coors. Put your favorite beer on and toss near shore or willing stripper. Then see if they take the bait. Word of caution: don't let the big ones take the bait.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> Word of caution: don't let the big ones take the bait.


I guess strippers or stripers make the difference on that one eh.. lol.. sad3sm


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You get you some of those "White Slabs" in oyster flake, from the Bolivian or Peruvian LLC slab makers and you won't be able to keep the strippers off your lines. They'll bite even when they aren't hungry. lol


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Amazing how a simple mis-spell can carry a thread a long way.... booowaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

try $100 BILLS for bait.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i hear singles work well


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

u guys have to be joking the strippers here dont even have all their teeth and i have heard a few even wear white rain boots .if u really want to entertain them take them to Colorado in houston


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

what taste better strippers or stripers?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Too many variables involved. Not enough info to derive a definite answer. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

